# Can I take antihistamines during 2WW?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

Intended to post this in 'Ask a nurse' but it seems to be read only, so not sure how to start a new post there. Could one of the lovely mods move this for me? Thanks!

Will go and ask the pharmacist tomorrow, but meantime, does anyone know if it's OK to take anti-histamines during the 2WW? The ones I've got at the moment are Boots Non Drowsy Hayfever and allergy relief tablets (active ingredient is Loratadine)....

This lovely weather is all very well, but having hayfever on top of the bloatedness and tiredness from TX is really getting me down....

Thanks for any advice anyone can give
Laura


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Rose - shows you how vague I am at the moment, hadn't even thought of calling Boots!

re paracetamol, I was told I could take that throughout stimming and during 2WW so I'd imagine you'd be OK with it too....although I was on Puregon rather than Clomid

To be honest I'm not sure if my tiredness and generally feeling 'ugh' is hayfever related or just how I'm supposed to feel 2 days after ET. I'm still very bloated and uncomfortable, not getting much sleep because tummy pains are worse at night plus I'm up every hour or so for a wee (due to the vast amounts of water I've been told to drink...)

All in all I'm a bit of a mess really   

One more day of sitting around at home in comfy tracksuits and then I have to go back to work (2 day workshop at Hilton Heathrow on Tues/Weds to look forward to...) - hope I can find some work clothes that my big fat tummy will fit into!

Hope your headaches get better soon - a soak in the bath sounds lovely (I'm not allowed baths  )

Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Laura I hope that you are ok, being tired and knckered if part of the course, as your body had been through the mill that it is not used to - hence some clinics and Zita West say bed rest for 4 days and nothing strenuous in the 2WW. 

You could always ring NHS Direct re: antihistamines, remember you are PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) so drugs need to be ok for pregnant women- I have a feeling it has been debated before on the search facility. I don't think they have a nurse at the moment, I may be wrong, hence the board might be closed and read only, they do have some midwives on their board- and they may be able to help.

I can empathise with you about work clothes- just after my 2WW I had to go to another hospital and do a presentation to their board and I couldn't fit into my 'interview' suits etc so had to rush to Jaegar and buy a baggy over the stomach but smart dress that I could fit into, and sling a jacket over the top. Fortunately it was a hot day so I could also take the jacket off. I have put on so much weight my uniform trousers looked sprayed on on Friday, I went to the uniform room to get the next size up trousers but they only had 8,10 and 12  in stock - no luck for the larger ladies!

Rose you can take paracetamol but not I don't think brufen- def not when on 2ww (I did take paracetamol a few times with stimming/viagra headaches) but found that increasing fluid intake helped more. I guess it dilutes the drug in the body and flushes it through. Hope the lavendar oil help.

Take care
L xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi JJ, 

Yes, I'm OK, just so tired.....and in the past this tired/lethargic feeling has been one of the symptoms of hayfever for me. But you're right, it's probably just tx taking its toll. 

Shall steer clear of anti histamines for now, best not to take any risks. If I'm still tired by the end of the week and it seems to be more hayfever than IVF related, I'll look into it further....

Although I went to work between EC and ET, I haven't done anything strenuous since. I've been doing some work over the weekend, but just sitting at my laptop... Since I got home from ET on Friday, the only time I've been out of the flat was to get newspaper from Tesco this morning - and that's a 30 second walk....so although not bed rest exactly, I've certainly been taking it easy. 

One more day of that tomorrow as working from home, and then I'll just have to grit my teeth and get on with it. Must go and try on some clothes and see if I can find something which fits. Really hope this tummy is just bloated due to tx and will go down soon - rather than being related to the large amounts of chocolate I find myself eating   

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad to hear you are taking it easy hun, you (and hopefully the baby) deserve some nice treats from time to time- remember Dairy Milk has a glass and a half of milk!! 
L x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh Laura... I do feel for you. All I wanted to wear was elasticated waists!! Hope your tummy goes down faster than mine..I'm still a dress size bigger than before I started!

JJ - I like your style!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks girls....

So far I haven't got out of either pyjamas or tracksuit bottoms, but obviously neither of those are viable options when I go back to work   
Hoping I've got something in the wardrobe which is forgiving enough. Otherwise will have to go with trousers unbuttoned and long tops to hide it!

JJ - I've certainly been getting my glass and a half recently then   Not sure why I am craving chocolate so much - probably just a reaction to feeling tired and a bit ugh...must try to get healthy again soon...

Laura
x


----------

